# IQAS queries



## Abbyz (Sep 13, 2020)

Hi,

- I have done Bachelors & Masters in Physics from DU and planning to get ECA soon.
- Yesterday i created my profile in IQAS and as soon as i logged in, got my File No. 
(without any payment)
- I can see one IQAS (Request of Academic Records) form where we need to fill Degree details.

Question 1: Do i need to fill 2 such forms (mentioned above) for Graduation & Post Graduation ?

Question 2: When i go to DU with transcript request, do i need to submit these two forms (to authorize section B) along with Transcript form (Or later on) ?

Question 3: As i already got the File no. (without payment), can i use the same File no. in IQAS form as reference no. now for attestation and make the payment later ? 

Question 4: Will IQAS File no. (Or reference no.) get changed post i make the payment ?


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Abbyz said:


> Hi,
> 
> - I have done Bachelors & Masters in Physics from DU and planning to get ECA soon.


What does DU mean?




> Question 1: Do i need to fill 2 such forms (mentioned above) for Graduation & Post Graduation ?


Do you mean for undergraduate and graduate? Yes.


----------



## Abbyz (Sep 13, 2020)

colchar said:


> What does DU mean?
> 
> Delhi University
> 
> ...


Graduate & Post Graduate


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Abbyz said:


> Graduate & Post Graduate


If you are seeking to emigrate to Canada, you need to use terms as they are used here and not as they are used wherever you are (I'm guessing India).

Since a B.A. is an undergraduate degree and a Master's is a graduate degree, here you should say undergraduate and graduate. The terms above, as you have used them, make no sense here.


----------



## Miss32 (Nov 3, 2020)

colchar said:


> If you are seeking to emigrate to Canada, you need to use terms as they are used here and not as they are used wherever you are (I'm guessing India).
> 
> Since a B.A. is an undergraduate degree and a Master's is a graduate degree, here you should say undergraduate and graduate. The terms above, as you have used them, make no sense here.


What makes no sense is that you are admonishing him for what terms people use "here" but didnt bother to answer the query.
I hope not everybody is like you "there".


----------



## WestCoastCanadianGirl (Mar 17, 2012)

How can Colchar (or anyone else in Canada) be expected to provide answers when he doesn't know what is being asked... sure, local-to-India terms are being used but not everyone on this branch - i.e. the _Canada_ branch - or this site in general is from India or necessarily familiar with Indian references so unless they are provided with some context, no one who is not familiar with them (i.e. anyone outside of India) can possibly be expected to know what is being asked.

I wouldn't necessarily associate a Bachelor's degree as a "Graduate" degree as I've only really ever heard the term used to refer to 'grad school' or the Masters and or PhD levels of post secondary education in Canada. In tis context, the term is often interchanged with "post grad," which also refers to the Masters and PhD. (even in the UK, a Bachelor's degree is generally referred to as an undergrad degree or first degree while a Masters or PhD qualification would be referred to as a graduate or post graduate degree).

OP used the term "Bachelors" and "Masters" in their original post, so a precedent was set (using internationally recognised terms of reference) - if they had continued to use those terms throughout the post, it would have eliminated some confusion.


DU could refer to any number of schools across the world...

Dalhousie University in Canada

Duke University in te USA

Deakin University in Australia

etc etc etc


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

Miss32 said:


> What makes no sense is that you are admonishing him for what terms people use "here" but didnt bother to answer the query.



You're clearly too ignorant to understand that one cannot answer a query when that query makes no sense.

If someone wants answers from people in Canada, they need to use terms that are understood in Canada. Terms as they are understood in India (or wherever), mean nothing here and don't even make sense.

Here in Canada graduate and post-graduate mean the same thing. So in effect, what the OP is saying is that they have done their 'graduate and their graduate' or their 'post-graduate and their post-graduate'.

Surely even you can see that that doesn't make any sense.




> I hope not everybody is like you "there".


So you have a problem with people seeking clarity before attempting to answer a question? You have a problem with people asking that others use proper English? What is wrong with you?


----------



## Gippy1405 (Jan 14, 2021)

Miss32 said:


> What makes no sense is that you are admonishing him for what terms people use "here" but didnt bother to answer the query.
> I hope not everybody is like you "there".


Absolutely.... hw can we know th difference of terminology between here and there...until we go there..


----------

